# Porch ceiling material



## Wright (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Again,
I need your thoughts on the best material to use for a 700 sf patio ceiling (under a 2nd floor sunroom). I live in KY and the ceiling is subject to mildew. I want to use beadboard or something similar that has a durable finish that can be powerwashed easily. I am considering PVC beadboard but it is very expensive. What would you suggest?

Thanks, AWright


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

tongue and groove ceder is great for outside last forever and can be powerwashed. only downside is the woodpeckers loveit.


----------



## SteveB (Apr 17, 2007)

I vote for HardiPanel. After you paint it, it will be waterproof-well as waterproof as paint can be, anyhow. And it's cement-based, so the woodpeckers won't like it.


----------

